

Why I Don't Have a Cell Phone - thinkcomp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/why-i-dont-have-a-cell-ph_b_675913.html

======
astine
Honestly, this dude sounds like a nut-job. Owning a cell-phone won't make you
a slave to technology anymore than owning a computer will. A cell phone is a
tool, and a tool is is only how you use it. And besides, none of that has
anything to do with media doublespeak, distracted youngsters, or the author's
own idealization of the hippies.

